# Westminster Theological Seminary and a Reformed Denomination



## SolaGratia (Apr 9, 2009)

The Influence of Westminster Seminary on the RCUS

By Rev. Howard Hart

THERE CAN BE little doubt that Westminster Theological Seminary has had a powerful and fundamental impact on our beloved Church, the Reformed Church in the United States (RCUS). Since the late 1920s this orthodox institution has renovated the scenery of Reformed teaching in this country as well as some of the Asian domains.

Let us look at the history of this blessed place of Calvinistic instruction, and then see some of the impact it made on the RCUS.(Link Above)

Thanks!


----------

